# Basic Questions: how does matching work another question



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello

No idea about donor sperm at all. I tried reading some posts but have a couple of basic questions:

1) What is matching?  Is this simply finding a donor, or is it more complicated than that?

2) Are you obliged to tell your children they came from donor sperm?

I am currently having ICSI with DH sperm but the quality is so poor we may need a donor and I don't know where to begin

Alley x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi 
Matching mostly has to do with making sure that any child you conceive fits in with the general looks in the family. This is helpful for children.  Have a look at the patients section of the HFEA web site www.hfea.gov.uk for more info about what donors are matched for and also other information about what you need to think about when using a donor.  
There is no law that says you have to 'tell' a child about donor conception but there are many who feel that it is a better basis for family relationships - no lying, no evasiveness.
Have a look at the thread in this section about Telling and also at the web site of Donor Conception Network www.dcnetwork.org
Best wishes
Olivia


----------

